# chihiros wrgb2 45cm. par data.



## plantnoobdude (8 Jun 2021)

Anyone have par data from the 45cm chihiros wrgb2? or first hand experience with the light? thanks in advance.


----------



## SudhirR (9 Jun 2021)

The PAR data is listed on this page for a 60 cm light: WRGB 2 - WRGB series LED lighting system - Shanghai Ogino Biotechnology Co.,Ltd
45 cm might be similar I believe.


----------



## plantnoobdude (9 Jun 2021)

don't believe the par data at all. because if it's 120 at 60cm, at 12 inches it'll be 480. doesn't seem realistic to me.


----------



## SudhirR (9 Jun 2021)

plantnoobdude said:


> don't believe the par data at all. because if it's 120 at 60cm, at 12 inches it'll be 480. doesn't seem realistic to me.


My interpretation of the PAR data from the spec is as follows. 
Given the fixture being mounted 55 cm from the substrate, the PAR would be 120 for an approx circular area of ~5 cm radius at the centre point of the light fixture. 
Radiating out the PAR diminishes to ~65 at the corners of a tank of depth 50 cm. 

Is this how you would interpret the PAR data as well?


----------



## plantnoobdude (9 Jun 2021)

SudhirR said:


> Given the fixture being mounted 55 cm from the substrate, the PAR would be 120 for an approx circular area of ~5 cm radius at the centre point of the light fixture.
> Radiating out the PAR diminishes to ~65 at the corners of a tank of depth 50 cm.
> 
> Is this how you would interpret the PAR data as well?


yes


----------



## erwin123 (10 Jun 2021)

This youtube is a test apparently for the original RGB A (based on the amazon link provided). It appears that WRGB2 is a 30% increase in wattage and supposedly new technology from the RGB A so hopefully one would expect a 30% increase from these values?


----------



## Courtneybst (10 Jun 2021)

erwin123 said:


> This youtube is a test apparently for the original RGB A (based on the amazon link provided). It appears that WRGB2 is a 30% increase in wattage and supposedly new technology from the RGB A so hopefully one would expect a 30% increase from these values?



It's a good starting point but I don't think the 30% increase in wattage translates into 30% increase in par data otherwise you'd be able to work out the par data from the data they've given for their other light units.


----------



## Wookii (10 Jun 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> It's a good starting point but I don't think the 30% increase in wattage translates into 30% increase in par data otherwise you'd be able to work out the par data from the data they've given for their other light units.



It's likely, due to the peaks in the red and blue output from the combination RGB chips, that the PAR output per watt is higher than the older white LED's.


----------



## plantnoobdude (10 Jun 2021)

thanks for the help guys!
it appears that the par is quite promising, and close to highlight.


----------



## reefaddict (11 Jun 2021)

I have exactly that fixture and also a par-meter; maybe tonight I can do some measurements. (please allow me to reach the week end alive...)
I've been using that light on an ADA 45P. All I can say is that the output is very very high: I'm running it at 50-60% power for 8 hours with (I remember) more than 100 micromoles at the substrate . When I increased the power I had algae issues/nutrient concentrations falling.


----------



## plantnoobdude (11 Jun 2021)

@reefaddict

that would be extremely helpful, if you do it. please let me know.


----------



## plantnoobdude (1 Jul 2021)

HI, @reefaddict  have you gotten a chance to test the par? if so please let me know, i'm quite curious. as i plan on getting the light very soon.


----------



## reefaddict (6 Jul 2021)

Sorry for the delay.
the set up is a 45 P with the fixture mid-way front to back, the water has a very very light amber tint due to wood.

test 1: my usual setting, red 55%, green 50%, blue 45%
a minimum of 80 micromoles/m2/s on the bottom near a corner, up to 100 on the bottom under the lamp;
15 cm under water surface I read 140 near the corners up to 200 in the centre

test 2: full 100%-100%-100% RGB
a minimum of 245 micromoles/m2/s on the bottom near a corner, up to 370 on the bottom under the lamp;
15 cm under water surface I read 280 near the corners up to 440 in the centre

The quantum meter is a Apogee model QMSS

With my settings I do pretty well, not much algae issues so far, with 8 hours photoperiod. 
At 100% plants reach saturation in a couple of hours then... it's party time for algae.

Drawbacks: if you have a power failure, the program will start from 0:00 a.m.; the overall effect of the lamp is somehow... fancy, I mean the color rendition is luna-park style no matter how you combine the channels.


----------



## plantnoobdude (6 Jul 2021)

oh my! thank you so much for this in depth testing. amazing! thank you so much, just in time aswell as my light is coming tomorrow @reefaddict


----------



## Ichida (30 Jul 2021)

reefaddict said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> the set up is a 45 P with the fixture mid-way front to back, the water has a very very light amber tint due to wood.
> 
> test 1: my usual setting, red 55%, green 50%, blue 45%
> ...


Can I ask, how about I Use Tank 60p ??

How best suggestion WRGB2 Chihiros


----------

